# Stage managing Guys and Dolls



## madeye (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, at my high school i have been given the opportunity to stage manage Guys and Dolls. I am a junior and have been in stage crew since my freshmen year, around the middle of last year i took on the responsibility of being one of the head crew members and started running the club. Currently I am the head of my crew and will also be the stage manager of the show. I have worked lighting, sound, backstage, rail, and calling during shows and have taken drama classes but am not an actor. Does anyone have any tips, tricks, guidelines or rules of stage managing musicals that they could give me. 

Thanks for everything,
John


----------



## Footer (Sep 16, 2010)

What are the expected duties of an SM at your school? Do you attend rehearsals or do you just make sure that the technical elements run properly?


----------



## madeye (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been told that i am to attend all rehearsals, and i will have to make sure that the technical elements run properly. I will probably end up having to design the lighting and sounds too but i am not worrying about that yet.


----------



## cprted (Sep 16, 2010)

I would ask the teacher/faculty person in charge to have a meeting and hash out a detailed job description and go from there. Once you know what you'll be expected to do, you can pose specific questions that we can give meaningful answers to. People have written entire books singly devoted to the question, "how do you stage manage."

G&D is a fun show. I've done it twice and would be willing to do it again at the drop of a hat. Have fun!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 16, 2010)

cprted said:


> ...People have written entire books singly devoted to the question, "how do you stage manage." ...


Two that I was taught out of:
_The Back Stage Guide to Stage Management_, by Thomas A. Kelly
_Stage Management_, by Lawrence Stern.

A realization I came to when first starting to work on professional (non-educational) productions: An AEA Stage Manager is much more "actie" than "techie." In that most don't know (or care or need to know) the difference between a Leko and a Fresnel, but they take over the duties of the director once the show opens. Rehearsing understudies, replacements, some may even have a say in casting. They have to report to the producers, but it's really their show. Calling cues is the easiest, and perhaps the least significant, part of what they do. Future Stage Managers: pay attention in Acting and Directing class!


----------



## Footer (Sep 17, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> A realization I came to when first starting to work on professional (non-educational) productions: An AEA Stage Manager is much more "actie" than "techie." In that most don't know (or care or need to know) the difference between a Leko and a Fresnel, but they take over the duties of the director once the show opens. Rehearsing understudies, replacements, some may even have a say in casting. They have to report to the producers, but it's really their show. Calling cues is the easiest, and perhaps the least significant, part of what they do. Future Stage Managers: pay attention in Acting and Directing class!


 
More true then anything else. I have also always felt that the people who did not set out to be an SM are the best SM's. AEA us set up to make the SM a member of the cast, not the crew. It is like that so the SM is able to protect the cast. Its also the reason that an SM will throw the crew under the bus way before the cast.


----------



## madeye (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, ill ask our director what exactly i am expected to do and post back with questions if i have any.


----------



## cprted (Sep 17, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Two that I was taught out of:
> _The Back Stage Guide to Stage Management_, by Thomas A. Kelly
> _Stage Management_, by Lawrence Stern.
> 
> A realization I came to when first starting to work on professional (non-educational) productions: An AEA Stage Manager is much more "actie" than "techie." In that most don't know (or care or need to know) the difference between a Leko and a Fresnel, but they take over the duties of the director once the show opens. Rehearsing understudies, replacements, some may even have a say in casting. They have to report to the producers, but it's really their show. Calling cues is the easiest, and perhaps the least significant, part of what they do. Future Stage Managers: pay attention in Acting and Directing class!


I agree 100%.


----------



## Drmafreek (Sep 19, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Two that I was taught out of:
> _The Back Stage Guide to Stage Management_, by Thomas A. Kelly
> _Stage Management_, by Lawrence Stern.!



I second the use of those books. I currently use them when teaching my Stage Management class.


----------

